# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Mitsurfer/in gesucht Raum Kiel

## Bjothom

Moin zusammen, 
ich (36 Jahre) bin ein Einsteiger/Aufsteiger im Windsurfen und ich suche einen Surf Kumpanen bzw eine Kumpanin um Wochenends gemeinsam Surfen zu gehen wenn der Wind passt. Ich habe erst in der letzten Saison angefangen und war erst ca 10 mal auf dem Wasser. Ich wrde nun gern auch in der Wintersaison durchsurfen wollen. Jedoch ist es fr einen Anfnger ja gerade im Winter nicht sehr berlegt, ganz alleine aufs Wasser zu gehen.Umso mehr und generell suche ich also jemanden mit dem ich das Hobby teilen kann. Wre natrlich schn wenn wir auf hnlichem Level wren. Vielleicht fhlt sich ja irgendjemand angesprochen  :Wink:  Ahoi

----------


## khlibri

Hallo Bjothom, ich wre dabei! Allerdings fehlt mir die Ausrstung fr den Winter in der Ostsee. Aber ab Saisonstart wre ich gerne mit von der Partie. Ich (w, 37) habe vorletztes Jahr angefangen und mir letztes Jahr das Equipment zusammen gekauft. Wrde mich freuen, von dir zu hren.

----------


## Mahali

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich bin ebenfalls in Eurem Alter und bin dann wohl die mit dem lowesten Stand, denn nach einigen Versuchen es selbst bzw. mit Hilfe einer Freundin zu lernen, werde ich jetzt im Frhling erstmal einen Einsteigerkurs besuchen, um das vernnftig von Anfang an zu lernen. Wrde mich freuen, wenn wir es danach dann mal schaffen zusammen aufs Wasser zu kommen.

----------


## khlibri

Hallo Mahali, das hrt sich doch super an. Melde dich, wenn du den Kurs gemacht hast. Dann geht es los ;-)

----------


## Mahali

Sehr gern  :Happy:

----------


## Normo75

Ist jemand Montag in Laboe? Wind soll ja gehen und der Wasserstand soll ab 12 Uhr auch wieder steigen. Wollte das erste Mal dieses Jahr es lieber Stehtief angehen. Bei den Temperaturen sollte Laboe wohl langen.

----------


## Surflocke_KI

Moin, ich wre gern dabei. Der Post ist ja schon ein bissl her aber vielleicht liest noch jemand mit. Ich wohne brigens in Laboe und kann auch gern jemanden mitnehmen/abholen..

----------


## Suesswassertaucher

Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf. 

Ich wohne in Wankendorf und bin 38. durch meinen Sohn hab ich das Surfen wiederentdeckt und wrde mich eurem Vorhaben auch gerne anschlieen. 
Also schreibt doch mal ob es noch aktuell ist

----------

